# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Alcatel MTK Dongle تحديثات :  Alcatel MTK Dongle - Version 1.20 Released.

## mohamed73

*X'mas Update for Alcatel MTK Dongle Ready Version 1.20* 
Here is update with all Alcatel MTK Models available in the
market supported and improved functions like direct unlock and all new
flash ic supported.  *Features :*
*Direct unlock improved
*Added support for all new flash ic (flasshing and change language)
*Updated bootloaders
*Motorola alcatel based included too (Direct unlock, debranding, unlock
flashing)
*Repair function
*Double sim phone supported
*Stand alone version
*Dongle update is required  *Download Mirror Link:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
More firmwares are being uploaded to the Support server. 
***==*** LIST OF SUPPORTED MODELS ***== 
Alcatel OT-090
Alcatel OT-103
Alcatel OT-104
Alcatel OT-105
Alcatel OT-106
Alcatel OT-108
Alcatel OT-109
Alcatel OT-203
Alcatel OT-203E
Alcatel OT-204
Alcatel OT-205
Alcatel OT-206
Alcatel OT-208
Alcatel OT-209
Alcatel OT-216
Alcatel OT-222
Alcatel OT-223
Alcatel OT-255
Alcatel OT-255D
Alcatel OT-280
Alcatel OT-300
Alcatel OT-301
Alcatel OT-303
Alcatel OT-304
Alcatel OT-305
Alcatel OT-355
Alcatel OT-355D
Alcatel OT-360
Alcatel OT-363
Alcatel OT-380
Alcatel OT-383
Alcatel OT-505
Alcatel OT-505K
Alcatel OT-508
Alcatel OT-543
Alcatel OT-565
Alcatel OT-600
Alcatel OT-606
Alcatel OT-660
Alcatel OT-706
Alcatel OT-708
Alcatel OT-710
Alcatel OT-710D
Alcatel OT-799
Alcatel OT-800
Alcatel OT-802
Alcatel OT-802Y
Alcatel OT-806
Alcatel OT-806D
Alcatel OT-807
Alcatel OT-807D
Alcatel OT-808
Alcatel OT-880
Alcatel OT-AM01
Alcatel OT-C700
Alcatel OT-C701
Alcatel OT-C707
Alcatel OT-C717
Alcatel OT-C820
Alcatel OT-C825
Alcatel OT-Friends
Alcatel OT-I650
Alcatel OT-Magic
Alcatel OT-MS02
Alcatel OT-S215
Alcatel OT-S218
Alcatel OT-S319
Alcatel OT-S320
Alcatel OT-S321
Alcatel OT-S520
Alcatel OT-S521
Alcatel OT-S621
Alcatel OT-S626
Alcatel OT-Shine
Alcatel OT-V570
Alcatel OT-V607
Alcatel OT-V670
Alcatel OT-V770
Alcatel Crystal
Alcatel ELLE N3
Alcatel ELLE N5
Alcatel Mandarina Duck
Alcatel Mandarina Duck 2
Alcatel Miss Sixty
MTC 140
MTC 252
MTC 352
MTC 540
Alcatel Playboy
TCL I606
TCL I780
TCL I802
TCL I808
TCL I818
TCL I880
TCL I888
TCL I898
TCL I900
TCL I905
TCL Q3
TCL Q5
TCL T208
TCL T218
TCL T255
TCL T355
Vodafone 150
Vodafone 250
Vodafone 252
Vodafone 330 FM
Vodafone 331
Vodafone 331 FM
Vodafone 345
Vodafone 350
Vodafone 354
Vodafone 355
Vodafone 455
Vodafone 541
Vodafone 543
Vodafone 555
One Touch 112
One Touch 113
One Touch 213
One Touch 214
One Touch 306
One Touch 311
One Touch 356
One Touch 361
One Touch 362
One Touch 385
One Touch 385D
One Touch 385J
One Touch 390
One Touch 390D
One Touch 506
One Touch 506D
One Touch 585
One Touch 585D
One Touch 602
One Touch 602D
One Touch 665
One Touch 803
One Touch 809
One Touch 810
One Touch 813
One Touch 813D
One Touch 818
One Touch 818D
One Touch 819
One Touch 819D
One Touch 828
One Touch 888
One Touch 888D
One Touch 900
One Touch 901
One Touch 905
One Touch 907
S by SFR 121
S by SFR 122
S by SFR 1150
S by SFR 3440
T-Mobile Accord
Text Edition 152 by SFR
Virgin VM 665
TCL Z9
TCL E88
Motorola WX160
Motorola WX161
Motorola WX180
Motorola WX181
Motorola WX260
Motorola WX265
Motorola WX280
Motorola WX288
Motorola WX290
Motorola WX295
Motorola WX390
Motorola WX395   *B.R.,
Viru*

----------


## the_tiger7

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## masterc

شكر                                                              خاص

----------


## ka-ka

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

